# Net keeps turning off and on...



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

My internet keeps turning off and on at random points in time... It goes fine for a while, like, say 40 mins, but it seems that right when I get to an important something that I'm doing... I lose connection, and after about 15 seconds of annoyingness, or a minute or so, it turns right back on.

But... I lost all information I had from the internet that I was working on... Or the game I was playing gets disconnected and I get a loss on a ladder game *sighs*

Help me out?

BTW: The modems "internet" light turns off and on when this happens.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there..

I take it this is an ADSL connection?

When the internet light flashes on and off, this is telling you that's it's losing synchronisation with the exchange. Has this happened ever since you have had broadband with your current ISP?

Things to check:

Make sure your setup is correct - refer to any manuals/leaflets you may have been sent.

If you use an extension cord, try moving your pc to the main socket in the house and connect from there without the extension.

Try replacing the micro-filters.

Also, disconnect all other items using your phone line to see if the problem happens when only your internet is connected.

Do you have any problems with telephone calls and/or line static?

If that lot doesn't help, the only thing left to do is contact your ISP for further troubleshooting and ask them to investigate a possible fault if need be.

Hope that helps 

p.s - I live in the UK so not sure if that advice will help if you live anywhere else in the world


----------



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

*blinks* I've got Broadband, cable... Whatever you wanna call it...

This issue has never happened before till recently, and I believe one of the causes MIGHT be the fact about the power outage that happened a while ago... And the fact that the things in the house are so hot all the time because of the heat.


----------

